# Dollar Car Rental in Reno Airport - Are SUV's 4WD?



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 25, 2010)

We've reserved a standard SUV from Dollar for an upcoming trip to Lake Tahoe. 

Are all of the SUV's at Reno 4WD or AWD?

Thanks!


----------



## wegottago (Jan 31, 2010)

We are renting the mid size SUV (jeep, ford explorer) for Dollar also.  Have no idea about the 4wd aspect but I hope it has it.  I"m going to call tomorrow.

We got it for a week at 342.25 plus taxes to equal $467.85 via the Continental website to get mileage also.  Many places I checked have this rate also.  May I ask what yours is?


----------



## wegottago (Feb 1, 2010)

I called Dollar and all that said was regarding:
4WD, snow tires, ski rack ($10 day), chains (purchase for $35), LDW ($21.99 day)

you will find out at the counter when it's decided what kind of car you will get.


----------

